# Jalen Rose may be waived in the next couple of days.



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Jalen isnt playing for Thomas.... and rumor coming out of new york is that a buyout is looming. I think thats great news.... and I hope Jalen gets brought back to denver.

Bret, Mark, Karl, or whoever runs the show.... you all better sign Jalen Rose. With Dre being over weight we can count on Rose to play the 1 thru 3 positions off the bench. He's a vet and I really dont anticpiate any problems with him. He can get more minutes in denver than in New York... and play for a better team. Seems like a win win. 

Sign Diawara. Get JR Smith for a snickers candy bar. And sign Jalen Rose to a min deal. Not so bad..... if it all happens.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

Rose has an expiring contract, right? Why would NY buy out an expiring contract? If they don't want to play him, they should trade him.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

gambitnut said:


> Rose has an expiring contract, right? Why would NY buy out an expiring contract? If they don't want to play him, they should trade him.


sorry Mr. Thomas didnt hear you, he had his fingers in his ears. 

Rose isnt in playing shape. He probably drank all summer, **** the guys on the knicks. get him in denver.... and we can get him in shape


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

nah...


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

Wow, if you guys think Earl is a blackhole, steer as far away as you can from Jalen. Even for NBA minimum I wouldn't sign him.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

A team as desperate for shooting as the Nugz are should be willing to take a chance on Rose.Word is that he came into camp badly out of shape and has hardly played.If you can get him for the minimum then why shouldn't you take a chance on him.

If it doesn't work you can cut him.Denver should be looking for anyone that can do anything at SG instead of just praying that JR Smith will work out and having no fall back if that doesn't work.Personally I kind of wonder if Rose isn't ready to retire.He was awful as a sideline reporter in the playoffs,but he is obviously interested in broadcasting.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

The Nuggets have 15 guaranteed contracts. Adding anyone to the roster means that they have to buyout Hodge and that weren't willing to do that for Anthony Carter whom everyone in the front office liked.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Plus if they buyout Hodge, they can't use in him the trade that is likely to happen this season to fix the unbalanced roster. My guess is that is the biggest reason Hodge is still on the team.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

this is easy... bye bye Jamal Sampson... and if 2 thirds of the roster gets injured and we actually need another big.... there always is Paul Shirley!:cheers:


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

according to his agent.... it will be finalized tomorrow


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Denver would have to beat out the Pistons and the Heat for his services.

I'll put the chances at 3% of the Nuggets landing him


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Knicks Will Buy Out Contract of Rose 
30th October, 2006 - 4:06 am 
New York Times - The New York Knicks are negotiating a buyout of the final year of Jalen Rose’s contract, which calls for him to earn $16.9 million, the New York Times has confirmed. The precise terms of the buyout are not known. 

“We’re close to reaching an agreement, and my expectation is it could be done as early as tomorrow,” Arn Tellem, Rose’s agent, said last night. 

Rose, 33, became expendable after the Knicks signed small forward Jared Jeffries over the summer. They also drafted small forward Renaldo Balkman with the 20th pick.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

cpawfan said:


> Denver would have to beat out the Pistons and the Heat for his services.
> 
> I'll put the chances at 3% of the Nuggets landing him


he's got some history here though. I agree about the Pistons going after him hard. **** if the Heat do they might as well just give us Dorrell Wright


----------



## denversfiinest (Feb 6, 2006)

If we sign Jalen Rose, we would get into the luxury tax and I dont think the front office would want to get into the luxury tax, just because of Jalen Rose...

The only thing we could do is to trade Jamal or Hodge for a pick and save some cap room...


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

I might just as soon the Nuggets take a look at James White. I was never a fan of White's in college, but with the way he imrpressed folks during camp and preseason I was surprised to see him let go. I'd rather add a green kid with potential to blossom as a defensive stopper than one of the league's notorious black holes. There are reasons why Rose has bounced from team to team (and didn't stick in Denver), one of them being sub-standard defense.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

jericho said:


> I might just as soon the Nuggets take a look at James White. I was never a fan of White's in college, but with the way he imrpressed folks during camp and preseason I was surprised to see him let go. I'd rather add a green kid with potential to blossom as a defensive stopper than one of the league's notorious black holes. There are reasons why Rose has bounced from team to team (and didn't stick in Denver), one of them being sub-standard defense.


That's the nicest thing I've ever heard anyone say about Rose's d. It's one thing to have slow lateral movement or not to have the vision to play passing lanes. Lazy is a whole nother issue. On a good night he'll score 20 and be directly reponsible for 25 on the other end of the court. A Marcus Camby type would be the perfect type to play alongside him though, someone to clean up mistakes when somebody gets around him.


----------

